# "Πλατιάζω μια πρόταση".



## Dimme

Γειά σας.  Θα ήθελα να μάθω πως θα μπορούσα να πω στ'αγγλικά, "πλατιάζω μια πρόταση;".  Ή "πλατιάζω γενικά, κάτι; ένα θέμα δηλ.;".  Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## cougr

Υποθέτω εννοείς «πλατειάζω». Μια πιθανή απόδοση είναι το «ramble/ramble on».


----------



## Dimme

cougr said:


> Υποθέτω εννοείς «πλατειάζω». Μια πιθανή απόδοση είναι το «ramble/ramble on».


Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη.  "Πλατειάζω", όχι "πλατιάζω".


----------



## Eltheza

Hi!

A couple of other possibilities: babble (on)/rabbit (on)/waffle (on) - this one is mainly British English, I think?


----------



## Dimme

Eltheza said:


> Hi!
> 
> A couple of other possibilities: babble (on)/rabbit (on)/waffle (on) - this one is mainly British English, I think?


Thank you, Eltheza.  Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Iraklakos

Hi! All the alternatives mentioned are good and convey the meaning, but πλατειάζω is a more "formal" word (it is λόγιο). I can't think of a more suitable translation at the moment, but maybe an English native can help out. 

Besides, I don't think it is used as a transitive verb (ie "Πλατειάζω μια πρόταση" sounds incorrect). Μπαμπινιώτης and greek-language.gr seem to agree it is only an intransitive verb.


----------



## Dimme

Iraklakos said:


> Hi! All the alternatives mentioned are good and convey the meaning, but πλατειάζω is a more "formal" word (it is λόγιο). I can't think of a more suitable translation at the moment, but maybe an English native can help out.
> 
> Besides, I don't think it is used as a transitive verb (ie "Πλατειάζω μια πρόταση" sounds incorrect). Μπαμπινιώτης and greek-language.gr seem to agree it is only an intransitive verb.


----------



## Dimme

All right, then.  How we could say "πλατειάζω"?  Generally speaking.


----------



## Live2Learn

More formal words: *verbose* http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/verbose; *loquacious* http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/loquacious

Both are adjectives, though, not verbs. In addition to the verbs given in previous posts, there's also *prattle*. It's found in the Bible (https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Micah+2:6&version=NKJV), but can also be used in everyday conversation.


----------



## cougr

There's also "palavering"  - not that many would have a clue as to what it means.


----------



## Dimme

Thank you again, all.  I very much appreciate your replies.


----------



## Αγγελος

Μερικοί λένε, με ελαφριά δόση αυτοσαρκασμού, "But I digress".
Υπάρχει και ο χαρακτηρισμός run-on sentence, που όμως είναι κυρίως συντακτικός και αποδίδεται στις φράσεις που θα έπρεπε να είχαν κατατμηθεί με άνω τελεία.


----------

